# Oil leaking from rear of motor, but from where?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

My 94 just started leaking oil last night from the rear of the motor, it’s not the valve cover from what I can see. 

I did look under the car as I noticed smoke after parking the car, the oil is blowing back I would guess when driving and getting onto the cat and also covered the stabilizer bar and such. 

I looked under the hood as stated above and didn’t notice any leakage besides some kind of fluid near the oil filter but that looks to be coming from the top of the transmission. 

Has anyone else ever had a leak from the back side and if so where was the leak at? 

I think once I get the leak fixed I am going to sell the maxima and look for a decent 92 or newer SE, this one so far has been something new everyday. 

I think it might have sit too long and now with such low miles it’s falling all apart  Such a nice car tho. Win some loose some as that line goes. 

Thanks

Donnie H.


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

is it coming from the oil pan?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check your power steering fluid as well. Nissans have a tendency to have leavy pumps and hoses. the high pressure hose on these cars is known to spring leaks, and the pump itself just kind of oozes fluid through osmosis or something.

for oil problems, I would suggest looking at the rear valve cover, rear main seal, rear oil pan seal (looks like the rear main seal is leaking, but most of the time it's from the oil pan gasket under the seal carrier bracket)


if it's that nasty on the oil, you may have to take it to a car wash and hit the underside of the car with a power sprayer to clean things off, then check the car again when you get home and see where it's coming from.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Matt (ROFL) seems as if every single Nissan product I have had except the G35 has had a power steering leak! The maxima (87-88) was the rack had bad seals and was just due time to replace, the 300ZX was the high pressure hose got a leak and killed 2 alt. before we figured out what the cause was there and my M30 (almost a 2 door maxima) had a leaky rack. Now for the 94 as I added some to it the day before the oil leak happened! I am sure its the rack on the 94 as I haven’t noticed any fluids leaking onto the garage floor (so I am sure the boots are nicely swelled from fluid or its leaking very slow or fast when I drive it, who know will find out pretty soon when I hunt the oil leak down. 

The oil leak is very weird as for when I first got the maxima it smoked from the rear side of the motor when we first started the car up and then stopped after being ran for a few hours. All the fluids was full and was guessing was from old oil or junk falling down into the motor from it sitting so long. 

Since then 1600 miles later now it’s leaking oil and smoking but the smoke is worse and you smell the oil (fresh smell) not old like when I first started her up. Added two quarts yesterday after I got home and noticed the leak. 

Also something that I have noticed about my 94 and my parents 99 that I seem to have issues with is the oil light. when you first start them up either the 94 or the 99 the oil light stays on a bit longer than what it does in my 88 300zx (around 170k)and the 99 sentra (around 150k). My 94 has almost 81,500 on it and my parents 99 had right around 225k on it now (yes lots of miles they travel a lot) 

Is this normal for the oil light to stay on after the car is started I know it does in the 300 and the sentra as well but not as long as it does in the 2 maxima's and I am just waiting for oil pump to fail or something else major because of this, maybe I am just worried too much by it?

Thanks

Donnie H.


----------

